Ask HN: What does Atari mean? - jian-yiang
======
Frenchgeek
[https://japanthis.com/2013/04/09/what-does-atari-
mean/](https://japanthis.com/2013/04/09/what-does-atari-mean/)

~~~
greenyoda
Actually, it means a lot of things, depending on the context and language:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atari_(disambiguation)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atari_\(disambiguation\))

